# Frame Fast White Stuff: Discontinued?



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone knew the status on this adhesive powder. My supplier doesn't seem to carry it anymore. Also, if it is discontinued, can you give any recommendations for suitable replacements? I intend to stay in the transfer game, as one of our largest clients does lots of transfer artwork for their jobs.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm guessing you are looking for a low temperature adhesive 250F.
Google "low melt adhesive powder" and you will find alternatives.


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

Wasn't looking for low temp but thanks for the tip!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

multiplesifl said:


> Wasn't looking for low temp but thanks for the tip!


If not, then what is so special about the "Fast White Stuff"?
Pretty much all ink suppliers have regular powder adhesive...


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

The name of the company is (was?) Frame Fast and the product name is (was?) White Stuff. But if there's no real difference between adhesive powders, I'll pick a new one and go with it. :b


----------

